# Share your digital/Matte Art.



## theserpent (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, share all your matte paintings digital art here
Here are few i have done using photoshop and wacom bambo one
*
My devianART profile*

*a2graphics.deviantart.com


*i44.tinypic.com/15ciz5h.jpg


*i42.tinypic.com/3516as5.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2012)

Second pic is creepy


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2012)

My matte painting done combing 2-3 pics

*i44.tinypic.com/o5ccq8.jpg




*i40.tinypic.com/14ne0rc.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

My new manipulation  

*i42.tinypic.com/11bqakk.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*i39.tinypic.com/2i7r4sp.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great work *@serpent16*


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

bump....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 24, 2012)

nice one dude keep doing...


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

^ upload to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 24, 2012)

I call this : The Joey



Spoiler



*i44.tinypic.com/f9mhd.png






_Mod.s & serpent16 please forgive me for trolling. I just couldnt help my self. I promise this is the last time._

BTW Great work there Serpent16!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks 

My first try
*i40.tinypic.com/iw2109.jpg
Thanks to clmlbx for the tutorial


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2012)

good work serpent16, make a profile on DeviantArt and you'll get a wider audience


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

^ actually i already have one 
A2graphics on deviantART

Next try.
*i42.tinypic.com/2k1eq.jpg

Added extra monument,bridge- *browse.deviantart.com/photography/nature/landscapes/?q=bridge&order=9&offset=192#/d1o1sm0
.
Made the small river 

Background- *browse.deviantart.com/photography/nature/#/d4ty23n


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

Please share my blog a2graphics


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

Posting only some of them. Rest of my chops can be found *here*.


Spoiler



*It was just not meant to be...*
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/scripts/php/imageFilter.php?id=26

*Check or Mate? *
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/scripts/php/imageFilter.php?id=28

*Hand me the keys, you... * (You _do_ know what this is right? If no, don't even bother asking. )
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/scripts/php/imageFilter.php?id=24

*Guardian of the Lake *
*nbaztec.co.in/designs/scripts/php/imageFilter.php?id=19



Everything's digital save for the background in the 4th one.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Bro your Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Bro your Amazing!!!!!!!!



Lol, thanks. Still learning though.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

How did you make that dino .Make a tutorial of it


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How did you make that dino .Make a tutorial of it



Have the screencaps - wait.

EDIT: Will create a new section for tutorial on site. Will take time.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Ok !


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks to you I just now coded a Guide part of the website 
The Making of Guardian of the Lake


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome .It would be nice if you add source files.And explain a bit more.Like noobs like me can understand


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Awesome .It would be nice if you add source files.And explain a bit more.Like noobs like me can understand



I'm kinda lost whenever it comes to explaining stuff.  I photoshop old school as you would draw a picture since I was pretty good at art/illustrations in school. I use minimal filters, and loads of shading/brushing/adjustments. Photoshop is as good as the person using it. 

BTW the original image is (they all are) Hi-Res at 4000x2248 and PSD file is 303MB for original and 414MB for the one in I have steps. Go figure.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/156vajt.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

Thanx To psdtuts!
I found this this one in my collection.Thought its worth Sharing!So Here it is.
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/7763/treets.jpg

Take a close look at the roots.Still some unclean brush strokes are visible



serpent16 said:


> *i42.tinypic.com/3516as5.jpg



In case you have used Photoshop for this i would recommend you top start using* Illustrator* for Such Vector Artwork
It will make your life much more easier.
The learning Curve is not that step at all specially for someone AREADY acquainted with default Adobe Application UI.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

I Had leart Illustrator 4 years back.
Right now im waiting for my wacom bambo one which Has gone for RMA/ OR Repair



Sujeet said:


> Thanx To psdtuts!
> I found this this one in my collection.Thought its worth Sharing!So Here it is.
> *img845.imageshack.us/img845/7763/treets.jpg
> 
> ...



Omg Awsome! Im not able to do Non-Cartoonish stuff.Like Did you apply 2-3 shade and then smudged it?

BTW @Sujeet in the City pic i posted recently.Does the water between the buliding look real?


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

Your City Pick is one of the best among the lot you have posted.
Water looks appealing if not real to say the least.

BTW i didnt use smudge in that pic.Simply applied  multiple strokes of a colour with a brush at varying opacity.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

Did you use Illustrator for that/


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

Nope.

Illustrator is not Used for Digital Painting generally.
Its is a Vector Package.Think of It as a Massive Extension of Pen Tool In Photoshop

Basically it is used to transform Hand drawn sketches to Digital Vector Like cartoons.

Take a look at this.I am trying to trace my hand drawn sketch in Illustrator.

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/7967/10959443.jpg


For Instance Check This.Though This Scene is still incomplete.

All The Paths(Vectors) have been created in Illustrator and imported to Photoshop for Tracing and Painting.

Though this scene is very simple and all those paths can be created directly using Pen tool but the thing is that if scenes become too complex with a lot of paths they can be created more easily and flexibly in Illustrator than in Photoshop.
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/1651/underw.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

*i46.tinypic.com/256tkao.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

*i46.tinypic.com/x7qe0.jpg

Done this using
1)Niagara Falls
2)Some random road
3)Textures from CGTEXTURES


----------



## tejjammy (May 11, 2012)

Not sure if it fits here but still 
I've been learning 3D modelling and these are some basic scenes done by me consisting of shadows, transparency, reflections and lighting. Also it has wine glasses which are made from scratch. All of them are done by me from scratch.
All kinds of criticism accepted 

*i.imgur.com/KTESj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iGMCX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YopaRh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DJHSi.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

^^ Nice


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/208a8gn.jpg
took me 8 hrs


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

I made this in GIMP. Is this fit for here? 

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/085/f/4/be_my_birdie_by_mrilm-d4tzjcf.png


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2012)

That was in GIMP 2.6 

Tony Stark + Bruce Wayne together. 
made in GIMP. 

*i.imgur.com/zIxFb.png


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> That was in GIMP 2.6
> 
> Tony Stark + Bruce Wayne together.
> made in GIMP.
> ...



Not cool bro. Not Cool.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> *i49.tinypic.com/208a8gn.jpg
> took me 8 hrs



nice


----------

